# Music gone crazy



## bantor (Feb 19, 2006)

I was messing around taking some pictures of a few of my musical instuments and this came out, i was considering keeping it as an acual picture, but then i noticed i left my lens cap sitting there, pretty wierd any how.


----------



## mcoppadge (Feb 19, 2006)

If you mean that you left a lens can sitting somewhere and it got into the picture, I don't see it. I personally think this is a pretty cool picture.


----------



## bantor (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks

if you look in the bottom right corner there is a lens cap.


----------



## tgates (Feb 21, 2006)

I found the lense cap, but it took a few minutes.  Maybe you could edit it out.


----------



## ShaCow (Feb 24, 2006)

its gives a kinda edge to the picture with the cap still there...


----------



## greasemonkey (Feb 24, 2006)

I think its pretty sweet, and the cap isn't all that noticible.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 26, 2006)

Well seeing as hot it is a Nikon cap, I think it makes it all the more sexy


----------



## loopguru (Feb 28, 2006)

it's not distracting! cool picture btw


----------



## bantor (Mar 1, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Well seeing as hot it is a Nikon cap, I think it makes it all the more sexy


 
ohhh ya.


----------



## MaxP (Mar 13, 2006)

I like it! but not the NIKON lens cap eheh.
Hi!


----------



## blueghostgal (Mar 15, 2006)

That's a pretty wicked photo. It took me a while as well locating the actual lens cap.


----------



## monicam (Mar 16, 2006)

i like the cool effect of this picture but nikon lens cap it should be..hmmmm..LOL..

but still awesome shot.


----------

